# Graduate Work Experience Visa to Permanent Residency



## PhloooooIsFlo (May 23, 2010)

Hi there everyone, 

I'm now still studying, just about to start my internship and I also already have a job offer from the company. So, the plan is : I will apply that Graduate Work Experience Visa with the job offer once I graduated from my college (I'm a 1 year full time student of IT Level 7). 

I'm just wondering if it is possible to apply Permanent Residency once I got a Graduate Work Experience Visa? 

Cheers


----------



## fahadzaidi12 (Feb 14, 2013)

PhloooooIsFlo said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I'm now still studying, just about to start my internship and I also already have a job offer from the company. So, the plan is : I will apply that Graduate Work Experience Visa with the job offer once I graduated from my college (I'm a 1 year full time student of IT Level 7).
> 
> ...


This would be out of question
***Remainder of post edited - No need to ask the same question that you have just asked minutes earlier in a new thread***


----------

